# GTA IV trailer now?



## Mehdi (Mar 29, 2007)

is it just me or does it say 5 minutes left for you as well?

http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/

LMAO at 0 it crashed... the whole server is down.


----------



## MaHe (Mar 29, 2007)

Hahaha, a single damn trailer already crashed Rockstar's servers and GameSpy's and GamersHell's as well


----------



## Mehdi (Mar 29, 2007)

LMAO its the trailer to GTA 4 what else could you expect.


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 29, 2007)

GameTrailers has it up now. Good luck getting to it though.

GameSpot Page


----------



## Mehdi (Mar 29, 2007)

it says too many users hit reload.


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 29, 2007)

I cnt view it either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope some one ups this on youtube soon!


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 29, 2007)

Uploading to rapidshare now.


----------



## Mehdi (Mar 29, 2007)

can u pm me the torrent?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 29, 2007)

did anybody else see the stupid advert where it just showed you IV then it said trailer coming soon not rated yet it did not even say grand theft auto a lot of people would not have known it was grand theft auto they should have made it more clear. obviously i knew what it was but some wouldnt.


----------



## MaHe (Mar 29, 2007)

Your point being ... ? It's a marketing trick.
BTW, AWESOME graphics.


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 29, 2007)

wow, The graphics look amazing!


----------



## Mehdi (Mar 29, 2007)

no way... guys where did u dl it?


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/trailer_splash.html

Looks like its set in new york again.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow that does look good! Should be an amazing game to play too. That is a game that would sell alot of PS3's...if it wasnt going to be on 360 as well.


----------



## MaHe (Mar 29, 2007)

Our 'hero' is Russian, apparently.


----------



## archagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh great... time for another $400 graphics card.


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 30, 2007)

Rapidshare link to 720p WMV Trailer:

http://rapidshare.com/files/23417307/t_gta...1_720p.wmv.html


----------



## teh_raf3 (Mar 30, 2007)

http://users.pandora.be/teh_raf3/t_gta4_trailer1_hd.wmv

Direct link to the HD version, enjoy


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 30, 2007)

File size is a little small to be the "HD" version, don'tcha think?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> File size is a little small to be the "HD" version, don'tcha think?



As in HD from the filename...

got it from gametrailers.com anyway


----------



## kernelPANIC (Mar 30, 2007)

Flying airplanes manned by a Russian/Eastern European guy + Big NY Skyscrapers = GOOD TIMES!


----------



## Icarus (Mar 30, 2007)

It's good to see that they're finally making real cities for GTA games. Glad to see my city is in the game 8)


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Mar 30, 2007)

My god.... I cannot wait til this comes out!!!


----------



## john_blk (Mar 30, 2007)

Dam that sure looks good, going to have to save up for a 360 or ps3 + a hdtv.  Fun times are coming.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> It's good to see that they're finally making real cities for GTA games. Glad to see my city is in the game 8)


GTA games have always been based on real cities...


----------



## tshu (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh so this is based in real NYC. That's pretty cool. Though I've never been a fan of GTA games, running around a reproduction of NYC would be fun. Then I can re-explore all of the places I've been to on my trips there in real life.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 30, 2007)

It's still gonna be called Liberty City though.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> -- _IBER_Y FER_Y TERMINAL
> -- Same screen, boat on the right.
> -- LIBERTEEN, no idea what that is though.
> -- Liberty Tree, "Welcome to LIBERTY CITY" and "I heart LIBERTY CITY" signs
> ...


----------



## Icarus (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(filozof @ Mar 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to see that they're finally making real cities for GTA games. Glad to see my city is in the game 8)
> ...


Were Liberity City and Vice City real cities ? I don't think so. San Andreas might be real though.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> based on


----------



## tshu (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> It's still gonna be called Liberty City though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's silly. Was the GTA 3 Liberty city a NYC clone too then? I never really played it much...


----------



## The Teej (Mar 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feZmI3b3Xrs

I youtube'd it...


----------



## Swordmyth (Mar 30, 2007)

It seems they change the race of the player on every new installment sense vice. 

GTA 3 - White
GTA VICE - White
GTA SA - Black
GTA IV - Mexican


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 30, 2007)

Lol, mexican?

You mean russian right?


----------



## Scorpin200 (Mar 30, 2007)

Am i the only one not too impressed with the visuals on the character models at most it's very ps2, and the most work looks like it went into the city and the people and traffic that surrounds it. I don't know how long it will be before people tire of this type of game, because the series pretty much reached it's peak on ps2 not leaving much left to the game. I'll probably play it if i don't get to on the consoles since it will most likely come to pc in all it's glory again after a year, but it's not like one of those game u really need to run out for to play from what i've seen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A game i think i can maybe compare the most excitement to want t  really play is the new paper mario, and i don't know what it is about that that  of game i just never seem to get tired of it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S only time will tell gta lost me after the gangsta paradise of the last game, and i was left with a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 30, 2007)

The game looks pretty good for GTA I think. Although I can see a fair share textures that really aren't impressive at all, I'm sure an INSANE amount of work has gone into the game. The city looks very well done and I hope it's not as large as San Andreas. That game was just too large in my opinion.


----------



## Opium (Mar 30, 2007)

It looks amazing, wow!


----------



## Westside (Mar 30, 2007)

Let's just say that for a GTA game, it looks amazing.


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 30, 2007)

god I hate GTA... everyones going on about this trailer like the greatest thing ever, pretentious trailer for another shitty GTA


----------



## beedog19 (Mar 30, 2007)

I really like the trailer. It does look fantastic for a GTA game. I'm hoping that it's a little change of pace from the previous ones, but to tell the truth they still haven't really worn on me yet.

Also, I really liked San Andreas, not too often that the main character in a big time game is black other than in sports games. Looks like the time for me to step up to next gen is quickly approaching. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll wait for the PC version mid-2008


----------



## Westside (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> I'll wait for the PC version mid-2008


Good idea.  I only have to make a $100 upgrade on my desktop and surely it will work, as Geforce 8600 will be that price by mid-2008.


----------



## Swordmyth (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> Lol, mexican?
> 
> You mean russian right?



Lol oh yeah just barely glanced at him and thought he was Mexican.


----------



## Opium (Mar 30, 2007)

It looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I need something to run it. Damn my slow computer.


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> god I hate GTA... everyones going on about this trailer like the greatest thing ever, pretentious trailer for another shitty GTA








   W0000T! 

GTA: *Convincing people* that an extremely linear game is actually revolutionarily non-linear. 
GTA: The only "sanbox" where you can't actually _do anything_. 
GTA: The fighting game with only one button ("hit"). 
GTA: Like watching Miamy Vice, only you have to watch every scene twenty times. 
GTA 3,4,5,6,7: Attack of the identical clones. (I'll tell you why they change the main character's race every time: so that you would know which sequel you're playing.)


----------



## Harsky (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> It looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LEON? That was a great movie...


----------



## Teun (Mar 30, 2007)

Now, give us something nice, and bring it to the Wii!


----------

